# My 1999 R34 Gtr



## Winbjork (Jan 11, 2009)

Some pictures off my car


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Now i like that!! 
Sits nice too. What suspension is on it


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

very nice mate

what kind of power is it pushing out ?


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

very nice indeed, good to see stock wheels for a change too..
i want to drive that road!


----------



## bluesky (Mar 12, 2006)

Looks like a really nice example:thumbsup:


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

Beautiful:

Car,
House,
Road,
Country....

:thumbsup:


----------



## Taiquri (Jan 15, 2007)

Stunning car


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

Nice ride mate


----------



## PrinceTokyo_GTR (Apr 19, 2005)

word.


----------



## Winbjork (Jan 11, 2009)

I´m glad you like it


----------

